# 4-17-16 white plains expo-looking for ran/vents



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and can't post in some other forums so I thought I could put this here, I will be attending the show next month and and looking for a group of ran vents. French guano--- think that's how that was spelled, well if there are any vendors or site members that will be going with these for sale please PM ME OR post here I will check every so often. Thank you


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

when you state that you cannot post on other forums, it makes the reader wonder why...perhaps you should clear that up before you ask for someone to send you frogs...just a suggestion...


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

Judy S said:


> when you state that you cannot post on other forums, it makes the reader wonder why...perhaps you should clear that up before you ask for someone to send you frogs...just a suggestion...


It's because I'm a new member and have less than 25 posts, I also did not ask for anyone to send me frogs, I asked if they would be attending the expo


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't post in the frog classified or the wanted section


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

For Pete's sake explain WHY!


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

You know I'm new and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot with anyone but I already did explain.... Here's more help for you I got this right off this website in the classified forum------ 


*NOTICE*
Please keep replies in the classifieds to questions, answers, and meaningful seller updates about the item and/or availability. Excess posts will be removed without notice and infractions issued. The classifieds are not intended for conversations, accusations, or opinions
*LESS THAN 25 POSTS*
This section requires a minimum of 25 posts as well as a undisclosed time on the site before you can create or reply to a thread. Posting 25 useless posts will not gain you access to these sections.-------



I am pretty sure that is why! And you can see I have less than 25


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow Judy S, you're very rude!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Let's start over...please...English can be confusing as far as interpretation--when the op stated that he/she could not access other FORUMS, that was what I interpreted as other frog sites....as though a poster was banned, or not allowed, or too young--that was why I was curious...and even the following comment made by the op didn't explain what was meant by "not allowed" I had absolutely NO intention to be rude to anybody, and would not knowingly hurt anyone's feelings--am the furthest from that... Please accept a genuine apology for not getting the "gist" of the language--and perhaps we can just get to a common ground.....There have been several DB members who have been permanently banned...and some who try to make up new identities--especially a well-known breeder of hybrid frogs -- I do understand being called out for being rude...and accept that it was rude after re reading the thread--AFTER the explanation...my bad.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

natureboy said:


> You know I'm new and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot with anyone but I already did explain.... Here's more help for you I got this right off this website in the classified forum------
> 
> 
> *NOTICE*
> ...


You are 100% correct, that is why you are unable to post in the marketplace. This is in place to help prevent scammers. However, because we do not want to discourage new people from meeting local members and purchasing their first frogs in person, we allow them to post in the regional section like this. So, you actually did the exact thing you are allowed to do by posting this thread here.

Now, back on topic. There is usually a pretty good selection of vendors at White Plains with Ranitomeya species. Feel free to PM me if you want any suggestions. 

(All off-topic responses going forward will be removed)


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

Judy S said:


> Let's start over...please...English can be confusing as far as interpretation--when the op stated that he/she could not access other FORUMS, that was what I interpreted as other frog sites....as though a poster was banned, or not allowed, or too young--that was why I was curious...and even the following comment made by the op didn't explain what was meant by "not allowed" I had absolutely NO intention to be rude to anybody, and would not knowingly hurt anyone's feelings--am the furthest from that... Please accept a genuine apology for not getting the "gist" of the language--and perhaps we can just get to a common ground.....There have been several DB members who have been permanently banned...and some who try to make up new identities--especially a well-known breeder of hybrid frogs -- I do understand being called out for being rude...and accept that it was rude after re reading the thread--AFTER the explanation...my bad.




I have no problem with it or with you. Misunderstanding someone is not a crime, nor is trying to find out why! Apology accepted, I was like,,, wtf is going on here lol. But no hard feelings.


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

carola1155 said:


> You are 100% correct, that is why you are unable to post in the marketplace. This is in place to help prevent scammers. However, because we do not want to discourage new people from meeting local members and purchasing their first frogs in person, we allow them to post in the regional section like this. So, you actually did the exact thing you are allowed to do by posting this thread here.
> 
> Now, back on topic. There is usually a pretty good selection of vendors at White Plains with Ranitomeya species. Feel free to PM me if you want any suggestions.
> 
> (All off-topic responses going forward will be removed)




I took that offer and Pmed you, idk if you got it because it doesn't show in my sent section


----------

